# miss the dogs!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

yea iam a wuzz! 

miss the x,no!

but damn i miss the dogs! go figure!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't think you are a wuss, I would go ape**** if someone took my dog.There all kinds of fuzzy friends that would love to be your buddy feldy. Granted, A new dog won't ever replace the others but it would sure give you it's best shot.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Not a wuss Feldjager, these varmits just go straight for the heart and quickly become close family members.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Awwwwww! I'm sorry to hear you lost your babies Feld! If somebody took my baby, I take the other one, (he wouldn't let anybody take him. mamma's boy and mean) hunt them down and introduce their insides to their outsides! Then put them in lil jars and have some way cool props!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

See, that's how you know the difference between what you thought was love, and REAL love.

I'm sorry you lost your loves. Maybe you can get them back from your Ex


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

What kind of breed of dogs were they Feld? Animals have that way with us and our hearts. Sometimes I rather be with my dogs than with people. 

A few years ago, I had to put my beagle, Janie Dog, to sleep because the she had cancer and it was spreading too fast and she was in soo much pain. My hubby was soo upset that he could'nt go in the room when it was being done. I had to be in the room because there was no way that I was leaving her alone with strangers in her last moments (even though it was our vet that we had for years). Even to this day, I miss Janie Dog more than I miss some of my own family members who passed away. 

Can you get them back or is that part of the "deal"? Can you at least get to visit them?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Dogs never let you down, people do. That is why they hold a special place with us. I am a BIG animal lover, and totally feel your pain.

Sorry bro.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

the bitch wouldn't even let me have them for the weekend! didnt think of getting the right to the dogs like i did the boy.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that Feld, but adopting another, and saving it's life can go a long way to healing the wounds.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i know damn well a stary well show up in my back yard soon,they allways do. 

from what i have learned at work. animails are like kid with devorse,just nerver thought of it that way. 

when iam ready i'll get an old dog fromthe puond. right now {i know it's selfish} but i like not having any respoundablitys. other than bills!!!!!}|


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

annimals are bettre than most people anyway.
So I can se why u misss them so much.

time heels all wounds though. hang in there.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Feld - you take as much time as you need. Taking time for yourself is not selfish.


----------

